# Vom Gildenleiter Betrogen



## Minniemaus (31. Mai 2008)

Und nun stehen wir vor einem Scherbenhaufen..........

so könnte man unsere Situation bei den Paranoids auf der Nachtwache beschreiben.
Was ist passiert?

Ende Februar wurde von M*****, einem Gnom-Hexer, die Raidgilde T********** auf der 
Nachtwache gegründet. Wir feierten recht gute Erfolge in der Festung, dem Schlangerschrein
und im Mount Hjyal.

Da wir uns als Gemeinschaft empfanden, wurden Rezepte, Nethervortex und Materialien,
wie selbstverständlich, in unserer Gildenbank deponiert.

Im Laufe von mehreren Monaten kam da natürlich  einiges zusammen. Den ersten Schock
erlebten wir, als aus einer blöden. ich meine fingierten, Streiterei, unser erster Offizier
D******/P******, die Gilde verließ. Vorher wurde natürlich noch kräftig in die Gildenbank
gelangt und alle Male der Illidarie entnommen. Gesamtschaden rund 20.000 G.

Natürlich war die Empörung groß, doch es ist klar, auch kein GM konnte uns helfen.
Warum auch, wir vertrauten ja schließlich D******.

Dann der Supergau. M****** teile mit, daß er den Server wechseln will, weil die Nachtwache
ihm zu langweilig wäre. Binnen weniger Stunden waren sein Hauptcharakter M****** und sein
Schamanentwink G***** vom Server verschwunden --- unsere Gildenbank auch^^ ------- lol?

Wenn man bedenkt, was wir in der Gildenbank hatten, muss ich sagen, daß diese Methode ein
einträgliches Geschäft ist. Und man kann es auf jedem neuen Server wieder durchziehen.

Einen Schutz vor solch kriminellen Machenschaften wird es wohl nie geben, und deshalb möchte
ich die ehrlichen WoW-Spieler darauf aufmerksam machen.

Ich persönlich finde es sehr schade, daß solche Leute soviel Kriminelle Energie ist ein Spiel
stecken, das Freude und Hobby für viele bedeutet. Beruhigen für mich ist auch, daß diese 
Menschen auch im RL genauso sind und da aber mächtig Probleme bekommen.

Unser Gildenleiter M******* ist vor wenigen Wochen nach Neuseeland ausgeawandert......
Warum wohl?????

Alles Liebe
Nightwitch


----------



## Daely (31. Mai 2008)

Pech ^^.

Sorry ist aber so. Gibt es immer wieder, dich bzw. euch hat es nun halt erwischt.


----------



## High.till.i.die (31. Mai 2008)

Geile story  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja sowas kenne ich...

Menschen sind scheiße


----------



## Âsmodis-Dalvengyr (31. Mai 2008)

Also sowas finde ich echt schade und dumm von eurem Gildenleiter
Das Problem ist; Was soll man dagegen tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja ich habe auch schon viele Leute getroffen ingame die ich zuerst wirklich gut mochte aber nach einigen Vorfällen war es immer wieder schwerer Ihnen noch zu vertrauen...
Aber ich sehe das genau wie du... Wieso gibt es Leute die in einem Spiel wie World of Warcraft (welches ja Spass machen sollte) solche Aktionen abziehen..
Natürlich passiert sowas nicht jedem mal aber wie gesagt man kann leider nicht viel dagegen tun und das ist echt sch...e von eurem Gildenleiter.


----------



## Schmog (31. Mai 2008)

Namecalling ist verboten


----------



## Kilberndus129 (31. Mai 2008)

Solche *zensiert*!!!
Ihr tut mir leid..


----------



## Mcmacc (31. Mai 2008)

Also kriminell is das ja nich. Würd sagen das euer gleader einfach n assi is


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2008)

Schmog schrieb:


> Namecalling ist verboten



Genau - ich habe die Namen auch entfernt, auch wenn die Situation wirklich besch...eiden ist, bitte kein Namecalling um ausgehende Rufmord-Aktionen ausgehend von unserem Forum zuvermeiden.


----------



## Éothain (31. Mai 2008)

Schon nicht toll was da durchgezogen. Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich die Namen unkenntlich machen. Das ist nämlich Namecalling. Nicht gerne gesehen hier meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith: HUIII Da waren aber einige schnell...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Härzi (31. Mai 2008)

wayne?

Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit?

Das interessiert kein Schwein!


----------



## glurack (31. Mai 2008)

Naja seih froh das es nen Spiel ist und es dir eigentlich egal sein kann...lebst ja noch  also scheiss drauf....Und spiel einfach weiter!!!!


----------



## Crossline (31. Mai 2008)

uh :x das hart.. aber kann man nix machen, halt echt pech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minniemaus (31. Mai 2008)

Ok, das mit den Namen wusste ich nicht, tut mir leid.
Aber es wurde ja auch schon geändert. Vielen Dank dafür

Nightwitch


----------



## Two (31. Mai 2008)

Härzi schrieb:


> wayne?
> 
> Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit?
> 
> Das interessiert kein Schwein!



nein dein beitrag interessiert kein schwein..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-dass musste nun sein-


----------



## Âsmodis-Dalvengyr (31. Mai 2008)

Härzi schrieb:


> wayne?
> 
> Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit?
> 
> Das interessiert kein Schwein!



hat dich jemand gezwungen hier zu posten wenns dich nicht interessiert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayroi (31. Mai 2008)

Kacke sowas 
Hab i ja Glück das bei uns inner Gilde sich alle RL kennen und wir unserem G Leader direkt eins aufs Maul hauen würden. 
Wobei er sich sowas auch nicht annähernd trauen würde, dafür ist er zu lieb.

Aber hey wenn ihr erfolgreich wart und alles kriegt ihr das scho irgendwie wieder hin. Viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (31. Mai 2008)

hallo, 

gegen solche Vorgänge wird man nie gefeit sein, leider.

Wir hatten einmal einen Fall, wo ein Spieler die GB ausräumte. Nach seiner Darstellung wurde der Acc. gehackt. Nach ein paar Tagen waren wieder einige Items auf der GB. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was da wirklich geschah. Man kann ja nichts Beweisen und die GM geben keine Auskunft, was ich verstehen kann. Geht in Richtung Datenschutz und generell, das keine interne Infos an Spieler gelangen.

Back to Topic:

Fange schon wieder einmal an zu farmen. Vergiss so schnell wie möglich den Vorfall. Suche dir eine neue Gilde und versuch das Vertrauen wieder aufzubauen. 

Alles, was du selber farmst und wichtig ist für dich, behalte auf deiner eigenen Bank. Alles was auf GB ist, betrachte das als Goodies, was du eventuell nehmen kannst. So gehandhabt, ist nichts auf der Gildenbank dein Eigentum/Besitz und kann dir auch nicht genommen werden. Ergo kein Verlust für DICH.

Mein Tipp, mach weiter bis anhin und behalt die Freude am Spiel. Du hattest keinen Einfluss auf das ganze. Sei froh, das der betreffende Spieler nicht mehr auf eurem Realm/ Server spielt.

Keep cool and take it easy.

Grüsse, Grüni

Es gibt immer zwei Ansichten, meine und die falsche.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (31. Mai 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Genau - ich habe die Namen auch entfernt, auch wenn die Situation wirklich besch...eiden ist, bitte kein Namecalling um ausgehende Rufmord-Aktionen ausgehend von unserem Forum zuvermeiden.



Na toll, jetz weis keiner wie der heist un er kann weiter seine Spielchen treiben.


----------



## Thranduilo (31. Mai 2008)

naja
was er macht ist net verboten
namescalling isses aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (31. Mai 2008)

Ich bin ja immernoch der meinung das da bliz irgend was gegen machen sollte, kann doch nicht angehen das die mit sowas durchkommen, warsch wird das zeugt dann durch goldspammer vertickt. Da muss sich bliz irgendwas zu einfallen lassen, zb wenns die ganze gilde nen ticket schreibt, den char ausfindig machen und alles wieder abknöpfen, wenns net schon verscheuert ist, oder mall ganz grass gerichtlich gegen diesen fall des betrugs vorgehen. (auch wenn leute das lächerlich finden mögen) wow is nen hobby in das man zeit und geld investiert, da sollt sowas geahndet werden.


----------



## noizycat (31. Mai 2008)

Und ich dachte schon, ich sei paranoid, weil ich dem Gildenbanksystem misstraue ... ist wohl doch angebracht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minniemaus (31. Mai 2008)

Ich seh das genauso wie Grünhaupt, was in der Gildenbank liegt ist für alle Mitglieder, hat also nichts mit persönlichem Verlust zu tun.
Ich finde es nur menschlich unter aller Kanone, daß sich solche Leute das Vertrauen einer Gemeinschaft erschleichen, in einem Spiel!!!!
Was weg ist ist weg, da hau ich n Ei drüber. Nur wenn man öfters solche Erfahrungen macht, spielt jeder für sich Allein und mein
Verständnis von dem Spiel ist einfach das Zusammenspiel und die Freude und das nehmen mir auch solche Pappnasen nicht.
In diesem Sinn

Alles Liebe
Nightwitch


----------



## Baldoran (31. Mai 2008)

ja von sowas hört man öfters...
ganz ehrlich wär es besser die gildenbank nichtmehr zu nutzen...
zu hoch ist die gefahr das ein offizier oder der gildenmeister kurz die ganze bank sich unterm nagel reißt und anschließend abhaut...was allerdings auch nicht verwunderlich scheint...da sammeln sich ja gern mit der zeit unmengen an goldtaler und unmengen ernorm werrtvolle items...


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (31. Mai 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> oder mall ganz grass gerichtlich gegen diesen fall des betrugs vorgehen. (auch wenn leute das lächerlich finden mögen) wow is nen hobby in das man zeit und geld investiert, da sollt sowas geahndet werden.




Da wirds sich bestimmt jeder anwalt freuen wenn mit sowas ankommst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domes (31. Mai 2008)

Mir ist schleierhaft, wieso man als Raidgilde solche Mengen hortet... braucht ihr alle keine Verzauberungen, Resigear, Buffkram ? Dafür ist doch das gemeinsame Gut normalerweise da ?! Das muss rausgehauen werden oder denkt einer, daß das bei WolK nochmal wichtig wird? Netter Nebeneffekt: etwas wie bei euch kann nicht passieren oder ist zumindest nicht so lukrativ.

Naja sei's drum. Ist ja nur Spielgeld - manche Lehren fürs Leben muss man mit echtem bezahlen, also freut euch über die günstige Lektion ;-P.


----------



## 36878 (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo. Das sich da einer mit recht bedient(meine nicht er hatte recht !^^) , da kann ein GM auch nichts machen . Er war ja Gildenmeister und somit "Besitzer" der Gildenbank .

Mir wurde auch mal etwas geklaut . Ein verzauberer der meinte nach dem ich ihm die mats gegeben habe könne er ausloggen . Die mats habe ich dann vom GM bekommen , und der verzauberer nen 3 tage bann .

GM´s können halt viel machen , aber jemand "sein" zeug wegnehmen halt nicht ... blöd gelaufen


----------



## Damatar (31. Mai 2008)

SolitaryAngel666 schrieb:


> Da wirds sich bestimmt jeder anwalt freuen wenn mit sowas ankommst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dat soll ja net der spieler sonder bliz irgend wie festlegen wer solchen betrug begeht dem wird der arsch wechgeklagt und basta^^


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (31. Mai 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> Dat soll ja net der spieler sonder bliz irgend wie festlegen wer solchen betrug begeht dem wird der arsch wechgeklagt und basta^^



lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mein mal zwar ne nette idee nur wegen ein par pixeln bytes und zahlen finde ich das doch ein klein wenige übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ärgerlich ist es auf alle fälle.


----------



## Damatar (31. Mai 2008)

oder sie führen ein das die gildenbank bei einer kompletauflössung Nur mit zustimmung der gilde funzt, ka irgendwas was die möglichkeit des plünderns einschrenkt


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Mai 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> ... oder mall ganz grass gerichtlich gegen diesen fall des betrugs vorgehen. (auch wenn leute das lächerlich finden mögen) wow is nen hobby in das man zeit und geld investiert, da sollt sowas geahndet werden.



der Gedanke ist nicht lächerlich, die Umsetzung schon.
Juristisch ist das kein Betrug, leider. Also besser den Staastanwalt nicht damit belästigen :-)



Edit. JA, warum es kein PW für die Gildenbank gibt (zumindest optional) weiß nur Blizzard


----------



## CLOZEN (31. Mai 2008)

Naja das tut mir leid für euch,
Aber wenn ihr eine gute gilde seid die soch grade in MH, rumtreibt wart ihr sicher eine schöne gemeinschaft.
Dadurch werden diese leuet natürlich auch viele freunde verlieren.....Ich wünsch euch noch viel Glück


----------



## Mab773 (31. Mai 2008)

Minniemaus schrieb:


> Unser Gildenleiter M******* ist vor wenigen Wochen nach Neuseeland ausgeawandert......
> Warum wohl?????


lol, wegen eines Spiels, oder was!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pingu77 (31. Mai 2008)

High.till.i.die schrieb:


> Menschen sind scheiße



Ähm... tschuldigung aber bist du nicht selber auch n Mensch? Oder haste einfach kein RL mehr?


----------



## Chrissian (31. Mai 2008)

> Ähm... tschuldigung aber bist du nicht selber auch n Mensch? Oder haste einfach kein RL mehr?



Ähm?!...

Menschen sind scheisse (egoistisch ,natürlich nicht alle),und ja,auch in einem Onlinespiel spielen Menschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (31. Mai 2008)

Wie war das noch vor BC mit diesem Item für das legendary schwert , was für 1000g verkauft wurde aber nur per nachnahme und in einem päckchen verpackt,und dass sich dann hinterher doch als grauer gegenstand entpuppte?!


----------



## Davias (31. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle sagen : Selber Schuld.
Ich such mir meine Gilden nach Leuten, nicht nach Raid aus.
Ich halt sowieso nichts davon das "Gilde=Raid" gilt auf manchen Servern oder zumindest manchen Kreisen. Wie ich damals angefangen habe mit WoW fand ich sehr bald die richtigen Menschen, mit denen zu spielen sich lohnt. Wir sind nur eine kleine 7 Mann Gilde und teilen uns auf 3 Raids auf, so what? Vertraut einfach nicht blind dem nächstbesten und nehmt Euch die Zeit ver gesellschaftliche Interaktionen. Ein Online-Spiel wird nie "echten" sozialen Umgang und Interaktion ersetzen, aber dennoch ist es fester Bestandteil AUCH einer virtuellen Welt.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. Mai 2008)

Minniemaus schrieb:


> [...]



hat XXX von destromath nochn char auf nachtwache?^^....der ist ja auch für sein abzocken bekannt^^

*Edited by Noxiel*
Was hat ZAM zum Namecalling gleich nochmal gesagt? Ò_ó

Außerdem ist ein Fullquote in diesem Falle völlig unangebracht und behindert die Übersichtlichkeit des Threads.


----------



## QcK (31. Mai 2008)

Dazu kann ich nur eins sagen...

*Hard knocked life...*


----------



## Aceton (31. Mai 2008)

warum sacht man eigentlich immer "namecalling" anstatt "Namensnennung"?


----------



## Thoryia (31. Mai 2008)

Er ist sicher nach Neuseeland ausgewandert, weil er Angst vor Rache und Repressalien hat!

Wie manche Realitätsverlust haben und RL mit ingame Zeit verwechseln, Wahnsinn.


----------



## Âsmodis-Dalvengyr (31. Mai 2008)

Aceton schrieb:


> warum sacht man eigentlich immer "namecalling" anstatt "Namensnennung"?



Weil heutzutage eh alles in Englisch gesagt werden muss ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neque neque (31. Mai 2008)

fast genau das selbe ist mir auf ambossar... raids etc dann nimmt der gleader alles von der bank und löst die gilde auf


----------



## Mayroi (31. Mai 2008)

Davias schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle sagen : Selber Schuld.
> Ich such mir meine Gilden nach Leuten, nicht nach Raid aus.
> Ich halt sowieso nichts davon das "Gilde=Raid" gilt auf manchen Servern oder zumindest manchen Kreisen. Wie ich damals angefangen habe mit WoW fand ich sehr bald die richtigen Menschen, mit denen zu spielen sich lohnt. Wir sind nur eine kleine 7 Mann Gilde und teilen uns auf 3 Raids auf, so what? Vertraut einfach nicht blind dem nächstbesten und nehmt Euch die Zeit ver gesellschaftliche Interaktionen. Ein Online-Spiel wird nie "echten" sozialen Umgang und Interaktion ersetzen, aber dennoch ist es fester Bestandteil AUCH einer virtuellen Welt.






*thumps up* nur vergessen das 95% aller spieler. wir haben in meiner gilde regelmässig gildentreffen für die ein zwei hansels die ausserhalb wohnen. der rest wohnt eigentlich alles zsammen. ich spiel auf 2 servern. die einen sind high end raid. die anderen sind wir. wir saufen *hr hr hr* wir grillen wir gehen schwimmen zusammen. klar haben wir alle nen gemeinsames hobby. aber hey andere grp gehen fußball spielen.  okaaay ja wir sind freaks

wie schon bei nem andern post, is kacke gelaufen ihr kriegt das schon wieder zusammen.


----------



## Yadiz (31. Mai 2008)

Hiho,




Joa so, wie du beschrieben hast, läufts leider=/


Habe dazu mal ein Thema im offiziellen Vorschläge Forum verfasst, das vlt. eine Lösung bietet:



> *Accountübersicht*
> 
> Da ich es jetzt schon mehrmals mit erlebet habe, dass Leute ihre Twinks (das gilt auch für Mains, nach einem Servertransfer) dazu benutzen andere Spieler zu flamen bzw. zu betrügen ist mir die Idee gekommen für jeden sichtbar zu machen, zu welchem Account ein Charakter gehört. So fügt man z.b nicht "Charaktere" auf die /friendlist bzw. auf /ignorelist sondern gleich den gesammten Account des Spielers - mit allen Chars die er hat.
> 
> ...




Was haltet ihr davon? Comments wären super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das System würde natürlich Leute praeventiv vom Betrug abhalten, da ja Anprangern im Nachhinein verboten ist. Zudem ist es ein Schutz für eine Person an sich, die in dem Fall nicht mehr 2 oder mehrere Male auf den Trick der selben Person reinfallen würde.


Lg


----------



## Seacore (31. Mai 2008)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Hiho,
> Joa so, wie du beschrieben hast, läufts leider=/
> 
> Habe dazu mal ein Thema im offiziellen Vorschläge Forum verfasst, das vlt. eine Lösung bietet:
> ...



Gute Idee, Link zum Thread pls


----------



## Yadiz (31. Mai 2008)

Hiho,

thx dir. Hier ist der Link:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...983&sid=3#4


mfg


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (31. Mai 2008)

Für jeden Tausender an Gold ne Woche Bann bitte.


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (31. Mai 2008)

SolitaryAngel666 schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur Pixel un Zahlen sind es nicht.
Es is Zeit und Arbeit die du da rein steckst... und sag jetz nicht farmen macht Spaß....


----------



## Krushtar (1. Juni 2008)

naja....
manchmal verliert man und manchmal gewinnen die anderen!


----------



## DarkPerson (1. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch für die "Acc ID" gibt es bei Hellgate London auch^^

Mfg Dark


----------



## Ymenia (1. Juni 2008)

@Topic: Sehr ärgerlich, verstehe ich sehr gut. Ist in meinem alten Raid auch zweimal über passiert, und da gabs noch keine Gildenbanken. Allerdings heißt das für euch jetzt sicher alles andere als aufhören. Weitermachen und eh ihr euch verseht, habt ihr den Krams wieder drin. 
Ich war bis Dezember letztens Jahres selbst noch Raidleiter und habe die Raidbank privat verwaltet. Bank online gestellt, jeder im Raid konnte sie einsehen. Ich finde es mehr als hinterf*tzig, die ganze Zeit den lieben netten vertrauenswürdigen zu spielen und dann mit der Raidbank abzudüsen.

Ich drücke dir und deiner Gilde/deinem Raid jedenfalls alle Daumen. Zusammenhalten, Zähnen zusammenbeißen und das durchziehen!!!

Die Idee mit der ID find ich gar nicht so übel, sie schützt allerdings dennoch nicht vor Gilden-Bankraub


----------



## Two (1. Juni 2008)

Aceton schrieb:


> warum sacht man eigentlich immer "namecalling" anstatt "Namensnennung"?



da fühlen sich die moderatoren cooler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qlimarius (1. Juni 2008)

Bei uns war es so dass sich wer als Twink vom G-Lead ausgab... der wurde dann natürlich sofort invitet und befördert^^ hat einiges mitgehen lassen.. nicht so viel und wertvoll wie bei euch aber es lag sicher auch im 4stelligen bereich..

Aber.. nach vielem und langen GM generve ham wa das Zeugs zurück bekommen =)

nur eben ich glaub auch dass wenn der Leader selbst "klaut" könn se nichts machen weil es im Prinzip eh ihm gehört^^ also theoretisch gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ymenia (1. Juni 2008)

Ja das finde ich in der Tat auch sehr lustig von Blizzard. Lokalisierung hier und da, die schönsten Namen werden ins Deutsche versaut, aber es heißt

Gamemaster   =   Spiel(e)meister
Namecalling    =   Namensnennung
Burning Crusade   =   Brennender Kreuzzug
Wrath of the Lich King   =   Zorn des Lich Königs
World of Warcraft    =   Welt des Kriegsgeschicks/-handwerks

and the very best

Schneesturm itself


----------



## Driveman (1. Juni 2008)

das ist der grund warum ich nie was auf die gildenbank tue, ich finde gildenbanken total dämlich, lieber direkt mit gildenkollegen tauschen.

deshalb ruf ich hier zur petition auf: Vote gegen Gildenbanken!!!

ist persönlicher jmd direkt mats für etwas zu geben.

falls jetzt geflamt wird, nein ich nehm auch nichts von der bank in anspruch, ich bin voll und ganz gegen die gildenbanken. housing fänd ich viel sinnvoller, das jede gilde nen platz hat zum treffen wo nicht andere hinkönnen.


----------



## Shrukan (1. Juni 2008)

wie gut dass ich nicht raide und ich in einer kleinen Gilde bin, wo keiner mal einfach so die Bank plündert weil sich dort alle ausm RL kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heydu (2. Juni 2008)

Härzi schrieb:


> wayne?
> 
> Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit?
> 
> Das interessiert kein Schwein!



wenn es keinen schwein interessiert, warum schreibt dann der schwein hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
tja, hast dich selber verraten was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, deshalb hab ich meine eigene Gilde eröffnet und lade niemand in meine Gilde ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ausser kollegen, die ich auch in RL kenne.
Ihr hab meinen Beileid



Neque schrieb:


> fast genau das selbe ist mir auf ambossar... raids etc dann nimmt der gleader alles von der bank und löst die gilde auf



er muss nur die Gilde auflösen, alles, was in der GB war, bekommt er sowieso per post wieder zurück.


----------



## b1ubb (2. Juni 2008)

schöner blogg - warum ist dieser in einem forum ?!?!?!


----------



## Klondike (2. Juni 2008)

Qlimarius schrieb:


> Bei uns war es so dass sich wer als Twink vom G-Lead ausgab... der wurde dann natürlich sofort invitet und befördert^^ hat einiges mitgehen lassen.. nicht so viel und wertvoll wie bei euch aber es lag sicher auch im 4stelligen bereich..
> 
> Aber.. nach vielem und langen GM generve ham wa das Zeugs zurück bekommen =)



gm´s in wow machen auch wirklich jeden furz...ich meine, ich schreib jemand an und sag hallo, ich bins der gildenleiter, invite mich mal und gib mir alle rechte...für was gibt es das rechte system bei der gildenbank, wofür gibt es nen main char? warum läßt man den nicht auf initiand und sagt er  soll mal mit dem richtigen char on kommen? echt und zur belohnung gibt es auch noch alles zurück...wer lernt daraus? 

er sicher nicht:  


Damatar schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immernoch der meinung das da bliz irgend was gegen machen sollte, kann doch nicht angehen das die mit sowas durchkommen, warsch wird das zeugt dann durch goldspammer vertickt. Da muss sich bliz irgendwas zu einfallen lassen, zb wenns die ganze gilde nen ticket schreibt...



soll bliz nun auch noch für dich mitdenken? wie war es denn vor der gildenbank? ach ich nehm das zeug zu mir auf meinen banktwink, oder der gildenmeister hatte ne raidkasse...ging genauso in die hose...man kann den ganzen kram auch nach jedem raid verteilen und entsprechenden aufwand betreiben dies sicherzustellen, dass dennoch alle davon profitieren können, dazu benötigt man jedoch etwas organisation. warum macht es keiner, weil es arbeit macht und nicht so super bequem ist. also nicht heulen, sonden entweder nutzen und mit der gefahr leben, nutzen und nachdenken was man tutm oder auf die gildenbank verzichten


----------



## Shirosan (2. Juni 2008)

Wir hatten mal das Problem, dass sich jemand mit nem Kumpel nen Acc getauscht hat und dann mit nem Twink in ne andere Gilde ist. Er hat sich als Bankchar eines Gildenmembers ausgegeben, sofort alle Rechte zur Bank bekommen und dann die Gildenbank der anderen Gilde geräumt. Wir haben den Char, nachdem wir von der anderen Gilde darauf angesprochen haben, sofort aus der Gilde geschmissen. Hinterher hat sich dann der "echte" Spieler gemeldet, aber um unseren Ruf zu schützen, haben wir ihn nicht iweder aufgenommen.

Wir haben aber daraus gelernt und die Zugriffsrechte Zur Bank beschränkt. Zum Glück, denn es hat nicht lange gedauert, bis ein Acc gehackt wurde. Da der Char aber eh nur zwei gegenstände entnehmen konnte und keinen Zugriff auf die Offifächer hatte, hielt sich der Schaden in Grenzen. Und wurde von den netten GMs sogar schnell weider behoben. (ja, manchmal sind die ganz fix!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Außerdem haben wir die Regel eingeführt, dass jeder, der wertvolle Gegenstände einlagert, ein wenig Gold aus der Bank bekommt bzw jeder, der etwas entnimmt, Gold einzahlt. So haben die Leute, die etwas einzahlen, etwas Gold und wenn jemand mit der Bank durchbrennen würde, wäre der Schaden für den einzelnen nicht sooo imens groß, weil er ja schon etwas bekommen hat. Das ganze bietet natürlich keinen optimalen Schutz, aber die "normalen" Member sind zumindest finaziell etwas abgesichert. Sie bekommen nicht so viel wie im AH, aber sie tun auch was für ihre Gilde. Die meisten tun Gegenstände rein ohne etwas dafür zu wollen, aber die Option besteht zumindest.

Vielleicht versucht ihr ähnliches das nächste Mal, falls ihr in der Gilde weitermachen wollt bzw eine neue gründet. Mit dem Gold aus der Bank werden im übrigen neue Bankfächer gekauft oder die Leute finanziell ein wenig unterstützt, die extra für Raids umskillen. Reparieren aus der Gildenbank machen wir nicht, weil dann einige extrem benachteiligt wären und das ganze Gold innerhalb einer Woche wieder weg wäre. 

Ich hoffe, dass ihr es schafft, wieder auf die Beine zu kommen und auch weiterhin erfolgreich zusammen spielt, es scheinen ja noch einige nette und gute Spieler übrig geblieben zu sein. 

Liebe Grüße,

Shiro


----------



## Renzah (2. Juni 2008)

hm joa pech...ihr musstet das ja unbedingt auf die gildenbank legen


----------



## Sascha_BO (2. Juni 2008)

Tja seit es Gildenbanken gibt wird sich halt auch gern mal dort bedient. Zum Teil leider eben auch zu Unrecht wenn z.B. ein Stoffi plötzlich mehrere Schwere Rüstungsteile oder sonstwas für ihn unbrauchbares entnimmt (um es zu verkaufen oder einen gildenfremden Twink auszustatten... wer weiß).

Aus dem Grund lager ich FÜR MICH wichtige Teile in meinem Bankfach. Aber als das irgendwann voll war hab ich eine Ein-Mann-Bankchar-Gilde gegründet, wo dann die komplette G-Bank nur für mich allein (und Twinks) zugänglich ist.

Unsere eigentliche Gildenbank auf die jeder Zugriff hat, wird hauptsächlich mit Kleinkram gefüllt... kleine Heil- und Manatränke, Stoff- und Lederreste, Rüstungsteile für die Kleinen in der Gilde, damit die sich das nicht zwangsweise im AH besorgen müssen... halt Sachen, die keinen großen Wert haben.

Auf das Geld hat allerdings nur der Gildenmeister Zugriff. Es wird nicht an andere verteilt, sondern nur zum Sammeln für ein weiteres Bankfach benutzt. Da er allerdings den größten Teil selber eingezahlt hat wäre es relativ schnurz, wenn er sein eigenes Geld plündert.

Also mein Rat wäre, die GB eher als Hilfe und Unterstützung für die "Kleinen" zu nutzen, aber alles was einem persönlich wichtig ist und man später noch gebrauchen kann sollte besser im eigenen Bankfach deponiert werden, da liegt es sicher.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. Juni 2008)

Ist mir auch schonmal in der Gilde passiert! Es war nicht der G-Leader sondern ein Offizier mit zuviel Rechten.

1. Es ist nur ein Spiel! Deshalb werd ich ausserhalb von Wow keine Minute damit verbringen, mich zu ärgern!

2. Aber es hat Zeit, Aufwand und Vetrauen gekostet! Vorallem das letztere ist dann immer wieder schade!

3. Aber was ihr nie vergessen dürft! Wer so gierig ist hat ein schlechten Charakter! So jemand kann ausloggen aber der schlechte Charakter bleibt! Und normalerweise kriegen sie im RL ihre Quittung durch andere "gierige" Taten!

Ich habe mal den Spruch gehört: "Nicht aufregen! Nur wundern! Es sind deine Nerven!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifus (2. Juni 2008)

das ist eigentlich hart, eben weil man einander vertraut.

Meine Gilde besteht ja glücklicherweise aus ausschließlich freunden, die sich im RL kennen. 
Also von daher wird sowas nicht passieren (was dennoch theoretisch möglich wäre)

Aber wie viele vorschreiber schon gesagt haben.
Gegenstände die einem wichtig sind, sollte man auf der eigenen bank liegen haben.

Die gildenbank ist auch nur für sachen, die man selbst nicht unbedingt braucht, und anderen zur Verfügung stellen will.

Bei uns klappt das sehr gut, geben und nehmen - kein problem


----------



## Eisblut83 (2. Juni 2008)

Minniemaus schrieb:


> Und nun stehen wir vor einem Scherbenhaufen..........
> 
> so könnte man unsere Situation bei den Paranoids auf der Nachtwache beschreiben.
> Was ist passiert?
> ...





Doof gelaufen. Nun biste ne Erfahrung reicher und tust nix mehr auf die G-Bank


----------



## Gandariel-BH (2. Juni 2008)

Mein Tip niemals eigene wertvolle Gegenstände auf der GBank lagern !

Mit meinem Bruder zusamm hab ich ne Twinkgilde in der unsere alten nicht mehr Spielenden Chars oder halt die kleinen Funchars sind ! In dieser haben wir dann unsere eigene GBank und jeder sein eigenes Fach zum Auslagern. 

Auf die Eigentlich GildenBank werden nur dinge gegeben bei denen ich es Vertreten kann falls der fall der dinge eintritt und ich den Dingen nicht hinterhertrauern muss. 

Zum anderen ist es natürlich eine Sauerrei, das einige Personen zu solchen mitteln greifen und wenn ich könnt wäre ich der erste der eine Petition untschreibt für dauerhafte banns für eindeutig nachgewiesenes GBankstealing ! 

Gandariel


----------



## Slavery (2. Juni 2008)

Echt ne Miese Aktion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - aber es geht auch anders, die Gilde von meinem Rl-Kumpel hat sich letzte Woche aufgelöst...die Mats, etc, wurden verkauft und jedem Member wurde genau der selbe Anteil per Post zugeschickt...war irgendwas mit 714g oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (2. Juni 2008)

Echt ärgerlich :S

Aber wie oben schon geschrieben wurde: Solche Typen haben meist nicht nur ingame einen solch miesen Charakter sondern sind auch in RL so. Ihre Rechnung werden sie schon noch bekommen. Wie heisst es so schön? Lügen haben kurze Beine. Weit wird er nie kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel weiter und hab Deinen Spass. Es ist ein Spiel - alles virtuell. Ärgern nicht erlaubt - schadet nur der Gesundheit. Und Gesundheitsschäden durch etwas virtuelles wollen wir ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowaddict (2. Juni 2008)

Mh.. extrem scheiße so ne aktion*mimimi**whine*


----------



## Tharinn (2. Juni 2008)

Härzi schrieb:


> wayne?
> 
> Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit?
> 
> Das interessiert kein Schwein!



Ach. Dein Posting interessiert nicht mal Menschen ...


----------



## Mr. D....... (2. Juni 2008)

So jetzt platzt mir aber der Kragen!!!!
Nightwitch was denkst du dir eigentlich so einen Müll zu schreiben???

Für alle Außenstehenden mal ein kurzer einblick in diese tolle Gilde und in die Situation die da war!
Ich war den Tag an dem ich ging,mit 24 anderen Leuten raiden,als der Cheffe M....... plötzlich meinte,es gäbe jetzt ein neues DKP System,das wäre 1 Tag vorher beschlossen worden!Den Tag vorher war ich aber da und ich hab davon nichts mit bekommen!
Das heißt das haben sie mal glatt über mich hinweg entschieden,obwohl ich der Stellvertretende Chef war!
Ich hab daraufhin im Offichannel mehrfach geschrieben das ich darüber reden möchte und das das so absolut scheiße ist,darauf wurde mal überhaupt nicht eingegangen und ich wurde links liegen gelassen!
Ein anderer Offizier fand das auch total daneben,da er auch von nichts wußte.Später hab ich noch von anderen Offis erfahren das sie auch von nichts wußten,nur mal so am Rande...
Naja da ich aber zum Einen die ganzen Bankfächer selber bezahlt habe und auch so noch Gold und andere Sachen rein gesteckt habe (ca. 4000g) und das TS bezahlt habe,sah ich es nicht ein,nicht wenigstens etwas mit zu nehmen und mich für diesen Verrat etwas zu entschädigen!Also nahm ich mir 7große Steine und verließ die Gilde!
Ich hatte aber leider von wor dem Raid noch 46 Male der Illidari in der Tasche da ich vorher welche verteilt hatte, vergaß aber diese auf die Gildenbank Gildenbank zurück zu legen,dies war absolut nicht beabsichtigt,aber da ich gleich mit Beleidigungen und geflaine voll gepostet worden bin,habe ich es nicht eingesehen mich noch länger mit denen ab zu geben!
Ich weiß aber absolut nicht,wie man mit 7 großen Steinen und 46 Male auf 20000g kommt?!?!?
Da kann ich nur lachen!
@Nightwitch das nächste Mal bevor du hier rumheulst,rede erstmal mit mir und wenn du ne E Mail Adresse von M..e willst dann sag bescheid und heul den voll,denn das hab ich in euren Namen schon getan!
Da er euch mal wirklich so richtig beschissen hat und nicht ich!
Im nach hinein glaube ich außerdem auch das er diese miese Tour mit mir nur gestartet hat um freie Bahn auf die Gildenbank zu haben!


----------



## Melih (2. Juni 2008)

lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jetzt gehts los ;P

tjo der der die "fiesen" sachen gemacht hat von dem der TE gesprochen hat das gelesen hatund nun stinkwütend ist

da kann nur eins sagen...


Runde 1 

READY!
STEADY!
GO!


----------



## general_chang (2. Juni 2008)

Also sowas. Jetzt wird es ja doch noch sehr interesant. Nun warten wir doch mal die Stellungname von dem TE ab. Und dann gibt es hier Krieg. Wobei eigentlich müßte der Thread geschlossen werden. Und die Leute sollten das Privat klären!!


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Wusst ich's doch! Immer diese korrupten Gnomenschweine, die unscheinbaren kleinen Viecher! Lynchen sollte man sie, alle zusammen!


----------



## Melih (2. Juni 2008)

general_chang schrieb:


> Also sowas. Jetzt wird es ja doch noch sehr interesant. Nun warten wir doch mal die Stellungname von dem TE ab. Und dann gibt es hier Krieg. Wobei eigentlich müßte der Thread geschlossen werden. Und die Leute sollten das Privat klären!!



ja eigendlich schon aber es ist viel lustiger wenn die 2 "streithähnen" sich öffentlich streiten


----------



## bma (2. Juni 2008)

es hies doch mal das Blizzard den "Verantwortlichen" zur Rede stellt ab einem gewissen maß an Gold (Wert), so wars mal auf meinem alten server dort wurde fröhlich geraidet, sachen wurden inner gildenbank gelagert. Irgendwann kam ich online ....oh kein gildenmeister mehr inner gilde... mhmm ... *grübel**nachdenk* .... ich guck ma auffe gildenbank....  WHAT THE FUCK ....    zack ca. 10-20k gold im eimer bzw weg....      

der alte Gildenmeister wurde von Blizz ausfindig gemacht und musste alles zurückersatten + 3 tage bann im anschluss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   so kanns laufen xD


----------



## Brisk7373 (2. Juni 2008)

naja sowas is doof,hoffentlich gibts n perma bann für die diebe.


----------



## Mofeist (2. Juni 2008)

bin ja auf deinem server. und hab das mitbekommen, das is schon ne krasse aktion... 

aber wie schon öfter gesagt gegen solche arsc*löcher kann man leider nichts machen :/


----------



## Leerox (2. Juni 2008)

weist du ich wurde auch von einer gilde betrogen 

ich glaube das gehört einfach zu WoW bei sooo vielen accounts gibts das halt 
im Real leben ist das ja auch nichts unbekanntes 

das einzige was du machen kannst dass nächste mal besser aufpassen und aus solchen ereignissen lehrnen 


lol


----------



## kingkryzon (2. Juni 2008)

mhh alli gilde...war sicher son human oder n gnom...^^kann auch n nachelf gewesen sein ...(die abneigung gegen draenei und zwerge ist geringer)
^^ aba nja 20k g? da lohnts sich goldseller zu werdn


----------



## Mr. D....... (2. Juni 2008)

Also nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen...
Ich wollte nichts klauen,sondern mir nur das nehmen,was ich vorher gab!!!Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!!
Der Dieb ist in diesen Fall ein ganz anderer und der hat nie etwas gegeben sondern nur genommen!


----------



## Tharinn (2. Juni 2008)

Illùriel schrieb:


> Ja das finde ich in der Tat auch sehr lustig von Blizzard. Lokalisierung hier und da, die schönsten Namen werden ins Deutsche versaut, aber es heißt
> 
> Gamemaster   =   Spiel(e)meister
> Namecalling    =   Namensnennung
> ...



Aaaalso: Blizzard, World of Warcraft, Burning Crusade und Wrath of the Lich King sind Eigennamen, die geschützt sind. Wenn man die lokalisieren will, muss man sie auch in der lokalisierten Version schützen lassen. In wie vielen Ländern wird WoW noch gespielt? Ein teures Vergnügen, zudem sind einige der lokalisierten Begriffe vielleicht in einigen Ländern bereits anderweitig geschützt - also keine lokalisierten Namen, wenn diese zu schützen sind. Gamemaster, okay, da weiss ich nicht, ob es eine deutsche Bezeichnung für gibt, und Namecalling, sorry, das ist keine Bezeichnung, die Blizzard geprägt hat, das gehört ja wohl eher zu den Forenregeln, auf sowas zu verzichten, somit sollten das die Forenbetreiber deine Ansprechpartner sein.

Was das Versauen der schönen englischen Namen durch Lokalisierung angeht - da muss ich dir leider recht geben. Aber, man gewöhnt sich an allem, auch am Dativ ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (2. Juni 2008)

festung der stürme allianz seite... besste raid gilde... leader wurde angeblich gehackt xD das 2 mal und dann hat er getranst^^ naja ich zock da nicht mehr aber nen freund von mir hat jetzt mit seiner gilde höhsten raidstatus^^


----------



## Tikume (2. Juni 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immernoch der meinung das da bliz irgend was gegen machen sollte, kann doch nicht angehen das die mit sowas durchkommen, warsch wird das zeugt dann durch goldspammer vertickt.



Es kann nicht die Aufgabe des Herstellers sein die sozialen Konflikte der Spieler zu ordnen. Wer den Bock zum Gärtner macht hat Pech gehabt.


----------



## Minniemaus (3. Juni 2008)

Mr. schrieb:


> So jetzt platzt mir aber der Kragen!!!!
> Nightwitch was denkst du dir eigentlich so einen Müll zu schreiben???
> 
> Für alle Außenstehenden mal ein kurzer einblick in diese tolle Gilde und in die Situation die da war!
> ...




Lieber Mr. D^^

ich finde es mutig von Dir, Dich hier zu stellen und Deine Gründe darzulegen.

Klarstellen möchte ich, daß Du einen Teil der Gildenbank ausgeräumt hast, ob 46 Male, 7 Steine oder was auch immer war, ist mir echt egal.
In der Gilde wurde von einem Schaden von rund 20.000G gesprochen. Und egal ob ich 500G 5000G oder 20000G der Gilde entwende,
es bleibt Diebstahl.

Wenn Du, als 2ter Gildenleiter, von Offizieren übergangen wurdest, oder Du Dich zurückgesetzt fühlst, kann der Rest der Gilde wirklich nichts dafür,
denn ich verstand unsere Gemeinschaft immer als Gilde von Freunden, die gemeinsam was erreichen wollen, und eben für einander da sind.
Immer, wenn jemand was aus der Bank wollte, hat er es bekommen, ohne wenn und aber.

Ich war bei Deinem Weggang live dabei und kann Dir sagen, daß es mehr als lächerlich war. Und dennoch schnell die Bank ausräumen, das hat was.
Ich möchte Dir weiterhin sagen, daß wir den Verlust durchaus verschmerzen werden (und müssen), und ich den Items keine Träne nachweine.

Mein Bestreben ist nach wie vor, den Mitspielern zu zeigen, wie schnell man von """Freunden""" und auch Kumpels abgezogen werden kann. Natürlich
habe ich meine wertvollen Sachen nicht in die Gildenbank gelegt, denn das was ich reinlege soll den Members zugute kommen, und ist für mich eh weg^^

An Deiner Stelle würde ich die Sachen einfach an unseren neuen Gildenleiter schicken und gut


Das Hauptproblem warst ja auch garnicht Du, sondern M, und ich glaube nicht daß Du bei seinem Diebstahl irgendeine Rolle gespielt hast. Ihm gehörte die
Bank und was er abgezogen hat ist sowieso beispiellos. Sich monatelang als freundlich und vertrauenswürdig zu geben und dann die komplette Gilde auszu-
rauben. Da gehört wirklich kriminelle Energie dazu.

Du bist wenigsten auf der Nachtwache geblieben und hast auch Deinen Namen nicht geändert. Respekt.
Nun sei wenigstens so viel, und gib zurück, was Du genommen hast.
Oder unterhalt Dich mit unserem Gildenleiter.....

Dein Weggehen und der Bankraub von M sind halt innerhalb einer Woche passiert, und deshalb der Threat, der auch Dich mit einbezieht.
Und wegen ein paar Pixel, oder so heul ich echt nicht rum, ich könnte wegen der Art und Weise heulen, wie sich Leute in so einem Spiel
vergessen und Ihr wahres Gesicht zeigen. Es geht nur um Spass und Freude, und wenn Blizzard morgen die Server stillegt, werden wir
uns der guten Zeiten erinnern und auch der Leute, die uns betrogen haben, ---- Für einen Haufen Pixel ---- Das ist armseelig......

So long
Nightwitch


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (3. Juni 2008)

hier stand müll

(wer ironie findet, darf sie behalten)


----------



## Cyfedias (3. Juni 2008)

oh mein gott...die ganzen replys sind ja noch blöder als das mimimi^^
der gildenleader is sicher nach neuseeland ausgewandert weil er die g-bank geklaut hat....JA KLAR....(zum glück für ihn liefert neuseeland leider keine wow terroristen aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
genauso klug is die anmerkung zur polizei zu gehn ( falls das wer macht bitte ich um n video das MUSS ich sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

leute....werdet erwachsen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bma (3. Juni 2008)

> leute....werdet erwachsen..



werd wieder jung?  oh geht ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minniemaus (3. Juni 2008)

Cyfedias schrieb:


> oh mein gott...die ganzen replys sind ja noch blöder als das mimimi^^
> der gildenleader is sicher nach neuseeland ausgewandert weil er die g-bank geklaut hat....JA KLAR....(zum glück für ihn liefert neuseeland leider keine wow terroristen aus
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil^^
ich freu mich drauf, wenn Dir das Gleiche passiert  (mimimi^^)
Es ist nie um Die Gildenbank gegangen, es ging um die Leute, die hier spielen.
Und wie blöd man sein muss, RL und Game zu vertauschen um Pixelgeld zu
klauen.
Ich hoffe jetzt hast Du es auch verstanden^^


----------



## Panicwolf (3. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Edit. JA, warum es kein PW für die Gildenbank gibt (zumindest optional) weiß nur Blizzard



Vielleicht, weil ein Passwort für die Gildenbank ausgesprochen sinnlose Zeitverschwendung wäre.

Die Gildenbanken sind nicht sicher vor "durchdrehenden Mitgliedern"?
Dann gehen wir eben wieder zurück zum alten Banktwink-Konzept. Das war viieel besser.

PS: Ich lieb übrigens die Threads, die von Usern mit <10 Beiträgen verfasst werden, und meistens sehr ergreifende, schockierende Geschichten berichten.


----------



## Cyfedias (3. Juni 2008)

> Hehe, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


seh ich auch so xD und denken hilft auch ungemein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tevik (3. Juni 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immernoch der meinung das da bliz irgend was gegen machen sollte, kann doch nicht angehen das die mit sowas durchkommen, warsch wird das zeugt dann durch goldspammer vertickt. Da muss sich bliz irgendwas zu einfallen lassen, zb wenns die ganze gilde nen ticket schreibt, den char ausfindig machen und alles wieder abknöpfen, wenns net schon verscheuert ist, oder mall ganz grass gerichtlich gegen diesen fall des betrugs vorgehen. (auch wenn leute das lächerlich finden mögen) wow is nen hobby in das man zeit und geld investiert, da sollt sowas geahndet werden.



was soll blizzard dagegen machen? der g-leader hat doch nicht illegales gemacht, ich finde es zwar nicht in ordnung was er getan hat, aber er hat keineswegs gegen die agb verstossen. ist wie ninjalooting, da kann blizzard auch nix machen.
es ist und bleibt "nur" ein spiel, logisch ist es doof, wenn zeugs weg ist, weil man dafür zeit investiert hat, aber das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Juni 2008)

@ Miniemaus & Mr. D........

Für manche hier scheint das ganze Thema durchaus recht interessant zu sein. 
Aber mal ehrlich. Habt ihr als scheinbar recht große bzw. erfolgreiche Gilde keinen eigene HP die ihr mit eurem *internen* Zoff volllabern könnt? Oder wenn man sich etwas näher kennt, was bei euch scheinbar wohl nicht der Fall ist, dann gibts auch sowas wie Telefon. Damit kann man nicht nur Fotoknipsi machen oder Musik hören.
Wir können hier bei eurem Problem sowieso nicht helfen. Und annonym bleibt das hier eh, also gibts auch keinen Sinn und Zweck dafür.


----------



## Kono (shat) (3. Juni 2008)

so wie ich das verstanden habe, hat sich D das rausgenommen, was er auch eingezahlt hat
finde ich vollkommen ok
sehe keinen grund dass er das zurückgeben sollte, minniemaus


----------



## Mr. D....... (3. Juni 2008)

@Kono genauso schautz aus!!!
Außerdem hatte ich mit dem Nightwitch gestern noch gesprochen bevor er diesen Artikel schrieb,also versteh ich sein geplärre hier schon wieder mal so überhaupt nich!
Ich habe ihn  angeboten,das er dem neuen Chef reden soll,das der einfach nur zugeben braucht,einen Fehler begangen zu haben indem Er mit M den Mist hinter meinen Rücken ausgeheckt hat!Denn sowas tun "Freunde" nicht!!!
Ich habe ihn gesagt,das ich die Male sofort zurück geben würde,wenn mal etwas einsicht kommt! Denn die waren ja wirklich nicht beabsichtig!
Aber von ihm kam gestern abend nur"mir doch egal was da war, ich verlaß e die Gilde" Wenn er sich so dazu äußert,dann versteh ich sein geheule hier schon wieder mal überhaupt nicht!
Wie schwer wär es gewesen,ein Channel an jenem Tag nach oben zu kommen und zu sagen das ich runter kommen soll,da es was wichtiges zu besprechen gibt?Wie schwer???
Schien wohl unüberwindbar schwer gewesen zu sein!!!
Mein Verhalten sei kindisch gewesen?Wer ist hier wohl kindisch? Fremde Foren voll zu schreiben ohne mit mir darüber zu reden???
Für dich war dies vielleicht kindisch,für mich wars wie ein Stich in den Rücken nach alledem was ich für die Gilde getan habe!
In dem moment als,das ohne mich entschieden wurde,wurde gleichzeitig entschieden,das wir keine Freunde mehr sein können!
Und bei Leutz die nicht mehr meine Freunde sind,wollte ich auch nichts lassen was ich gab,so einfach!Außewrdem sei doch froh,das wenigstens ich meine Sachen zurück bekommen habe,ansonsten wären die jetzt von M auch geklaut worden!!!


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Härzi schrieb:


> wayne?
> 
> Aufmerksamkeitsdefizit?
> 
> Das interessiert kein Schwein!



dafür das es kein schwein interessiert haben hier aber ganz schön viele geschrieben!!!

kann man leider nix machen ausser alles wieder sammeln gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nershul (3. Juni 2008)

Ich kann ja nachvollziehen, dass man solche Erlebnisse auch der "Community" mitteilen möchte. Ob das nun aus Anerkennungssuche, Mitteilungsbedürfnis oder einfach nur als Warnung heraus geboren wurde, sei mal dahingestellt. Ich finde es ebenfalls traurig, dass soetwas passiert ist, die Menschlichkeit ist dabei völlig auf der Strecke geblieben. 

Aber hier nun eine solche Diskussion ÖFFENTLICH zu führen, finde ich echt unangebracht und völlig überflüssig. Es scheint noch Klärungsbedarf zu geben, also ab mit euch ins TS und aussprechen, oder aber machts inGame über "/w" oder in eurem Gildenforum oder sonst wo... Eine solche _Schlammschlacht_ gehört hier nicht hin!! 

Bei all euren Handlungen bedenkt bitte noch folgendes: WoW ist nur ein Spiel, nicht mehr, nicht weniger!


----------



## Grimdhoul (3. Juni 2008)

Nershul schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nachvollziehen, dass man solche Erlebnisse auch der "Community" mitteilen möchte. Ob das nun aus Anerkennungssuche, Mitteilungsbedürfnis oder einfach nur als Warnung heraus geboren wurde, sei mal dahingestellt. Ich finde es ebenfalls traurig, dass soetwas passiert ist, die Menschlichkeit ist dabei völlig auf der Strecke geblieben.
> 
> Aber hier nun eine solche Diskussion ÖFFENTLICH zu führen, finde ich echt unangebracht und völlig überflüssig. Es scheint noch Klärungsbedarf zu geben, also ab mit euch ins TS und aussprechen, oder aber machts inGame über "/w" oder in eurem Gildenforum oder sonst wo... Eine solche _Schlammschlacht_ gehört hier nicht hin!!
> 
> Bei all euren Handlungen bedenkt bitte noch folgendes: WoW ist nur ein Spiel, nicht mehr, nicht weniger!



WORD!!!!

mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen ... beide "Kontrahenten" kommen mir relativ emotional vor .. aber das sollte einfach nur untereinander geklärt werden 

lg


----------



## Mindista (3. Juni 2008)

hm...

wenn MrD. ja nur seine eingelagerten sachen rausgenommen hat, die male zurückgeben will (sofern er das mal auch macht), ist da schonmal kein diebstal vorhanden. 
so wie ich die com. einschätze, gibs die schlammschlacht ja nicht nur hier im forum, sondern auch aufn server/realm.

wenn Mr.D ja dann quasi unschuldig ist, und trotzdem wegen der sache von anderen spielern geschnitten wird, könnte er dann nicht beschwerde bei den GMs einlegen weg rufmord/verleumdung/ähnliches???

weil, wenn solche gerüchte auf dem server in umlauf sind, ist spielen dort eigentlich nicht mehr schön. wer muss dann für den bockmist gerade stehen ? hat da wer ne idee ?


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juni 2008)

Âsmodis-Dalvengyr schrieb:


> Weil heutzutage eh alles in Englisch gesagt werden muss ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ich weiger mich aber dazu englische begriffe in deutsch zu übernehmen so gut ich kann sowas nennt man hier im saarland kauderwelsch (denke das das so geschreiben wird)


----------



## Sânti/Nârra (4. Juni 2008)

wird erst überarbeitet sry


----------



## Vanevil (4. Juni 2008)

/push damits gelesen wird ôÔ

bin mal gespannt wie´s weitergeht


----------



## Sânti/Nârra (4. Juni 2008)

nüx


----------



## Genomchen (4. Juni 2008)

/push
Das muss doch ein gutes Ende nehmen, ich bitte euch^^


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Juni 2008)

Als wenn ein Forum für interne Gildenprobleme da wäre -.-
Macht das in euren eigenen Forum. Oder wie ich schon schrieb, telefoniert miteinander. Ist wohl die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Sânti/Nârra (4. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Als wenn ein Forum für interne Gildenprobleme da wäre -.-
> Macht das in euren eigenen Forum. Oder wie ich schon schrieb, telefoniert miteinander. Ist wohl die einfachste Lösung.


 




manchmal gehts halt nich anders leider


----------



## turageo (4. Juni 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Als wenn ein Forum für interne Gildenprobleme da wäre -.-
> Macht das in euren eigenen Forum. Oder wie ich schon schrieb, telefoniert miteinander. Ist wohl die einfachste Lösung.



Ne, also ich versteh die Antwort jetzt dann schon. Ich mein der TE klagt ihn ja im Endeffekt hier an, also wird er auch (ähnlich einer
Gegendarstellung) auf gleicher Art antworten müssen. Um eine Rechtfertigung kommt man ja nach dem Namecalling gar nicht mehr
herum, da sonst Außenstehende ein entsprechendes Bild über den Spieler behalten würden (macht sich eher ungut, wenn man neue
Gildenmember braucht).

@Sânti/Nârra: Sorry, aber könntest Du Deinen Post mal so editieren, dass er zumindest bissl lesbarer wird. Da fallen einem ja fast
die Augen raus beim lesen (Satzzeichen und Rechtschreibung, bitte).

mfg


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. Juni 2008)

@santi

wenn du so deine bewerbungen geschrieben hast, muss ich mich fragen wer dich einstellt. sorry
aber satzzeichen sind eine wertvolle erfindung, der rechtschreibung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wo liegt jetzt eigentlich das problem?
gilde ist aufgelöst
geht euch doch aus dem weg
ende


aber eure gildenpolitik ist echt der hammer. dem gildenleiter gehört die gildenbank, und der kann damit machen was er will
unglaublich. wäre schon ein grund da nie einzutreten.

und wieso löst ihr die gilde auf? bzw du santi?
woher nimmst du dir das recht, alles einzusacken, und die anderen "vor die tür" zu setzen?
wenn ihr in einer gilde nicht mehr spielen wollt, dann verlasst sie doch. egal ob ihr gildenleiter seid, oder nicht.
die anderen hätten wahrscheinlich gern weitergemacht
ihr spielt da nicht alleine. solltet ihr vielleicht mal überdenken


----------



## Sânti/Nârra (4. Juni 2008)

nüx


----------



## Horez (4. Juni 2008)

ich kannnte mal vor bc nen zwergen schurken der hat das bei uns auch gemacht


----------



## quilosa (4. Juni 2008)

warum müsst ihr euer problem hier detailliert ausbreiten? 
klärt es per pm, ts oder mail - von mir aus rehabilitiert euch anschliessend hier gegenseitig damit der ruf wieder hergestellt ist. 

und einige sollten mal die kirche im dorf lassen in ihrem bestreben alles deutsch sagen zu müssen. (zum thema name calling bzw. namensnennung)


----------



## Kono (shat) (4. Juni 2008)

ich zitiere dich mal 





> ich gab also die gilde auf und beschloss zu gehen da ich gildenleiter war und dauch über die bank das recht hatte entschied ich mich da alles zu verkaufen da ich die gildeeigentlich auflösen wolte um das g mitzunehemn wohin uns unsere reisen dan auch getrieben hätten


deine gilde bestand mit sicherheit aus mehr als 4 offis, die mit dir mitgehen wollten
über die anderen hast du hinwegentschieden

so, und nun nochmal von vorn
woher nimmst du dir das recht heraus, so zu handeln?


----------



## Jayla (4. Juni 2008)

Baldoran schrieb:


> ja von sowas hört man öfters...
> ganz ehrlich wär es besser die gildenbank nichtmehr zu nutzen...
> zu hoch ist die gefahr das ein offizier oder der gildenmeister kurz die ganze bank sich unterm nagel reißt und anschließend abhaut...was allerdings auch nicht verwunderlich scheint...da sammeln sich ja gern mit der zeit unmengen an goldtaler und unmengen ernorm werrtvolle items...



Jupps. Mein ehemaliger Gildenleiter hat die Gildenbank für den Stellvertreter dicht gemacht, weil er andeutete dass er und einige andere, die Bankzugriff haben, wechseln wollten.
Als er das gemerkt hat: *schwupps* raus und forderte auf einmal die Hälfte der Male der Illidari und die Hälfte vom Gold da.

Ein Schelm, der arges dabei denkt... ;-)

Ich glaub ja immer noch, dass das rechtzeitig vor dem Gildenbankplündern dicht gemacht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. D....... (4. Juni 2008)

So weil mir das jetzt auch echt zu blöde wird,hab ich eben,das was ich noch über hatte,zurück geschickt!
Das was fehlt hab ich angeboten in G aus zu gleichen.
Das gleiche hätte ich auch schon vorher getan,wenn nur jemand mit mir geredet hätte,und sich mal geäußert hätte,was der Müll sollte!
@Maje omg bleib bloß da wo du bist!!! Und lern bitte Rechtschreibung! Ist ja grausam^^
Außerdem wüßt ich gern wann ich sowas geschrieben haben sollte... naja egal,warst für mich eigentlich schon erledigt,oder hast du in letzter Zeit irgendwas gehört?
Außerdem hast du doch die Gerüchte verbreitet,ich hätte Sachen im Wert von 20k gestohlen^^
Wegen Rufmord solltest du dich doch mal echt bedeckt halten!!!


----------



## Sânti/Nârra (4. Juni 2008)

ich hab nie was von 20 k gesgat oder sonstiges, was ich nich alles gemacht haben soll naja


----------



## ralonsi (4. Juni 2008)

Und ENDE














			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (4. Juni 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## Kalyptus (4. Juni 2008)

Seid ihr 12 ?


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

sowas gabs schon immer
bankchar den einer hat oder so
der auf einmal server transt etc ..leader kann einfach umstellen und komplett plündern
namechange fertig ..
oder servertransen was bisle sicherer ist ..

wer bescheissen will kann das immer tun 
ich finds assi und wenn ich wüsste wo der wohnt mal hallo sagen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (5. Juni 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> [...] oder mall ganz grass [...]


Sorry, aber es gibt nur einen Grass - und das ist Günter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## DreiHaare (5. Juni 2008)

Kono schrieb:


> @santi
> 
> wenn du so deine bewerbungen geschrieben hast, muss ich mich fragen wer dich einstellt. sorry
> aber satzzeichen sind eine wertvolle erfindung, der rechtschreibung
> ...




Interpunktion macht Sinn, wenn man sie richtig einsetzen kann...
...auch unter dem Titel bekannt: "Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pimpler (5. Juni 2008)

so was kommt leider öfters vor....
z.b. unvorsichtig was wertvolles in den teil des gildenschliesfachs gelegt wo alle zugriff haben und zack weg is es member aus gilde char nicht mehr zu finden (wahr ein kleiner 34) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (5. Juni 2008)

bei uns hat spieler "xxx" die ganzen herzen der dunkelheit gemopst und ist abgehauen - er war gilden co leiter und raid leiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_/edited bei Tikume: Kein Namecalling bitte_


----------

